# Wir suchen Mitglieder !



## Bloodwyns (14. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Wir suchen noch Mitglieder für unsere Gilde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir spielen auf dem Server:Antonidas,Allianz

Von Anfängern bis Powergamer nehmen wir jeden auf,Voraussetzung ist die Anmeldung in unserem Forum und einen Tread im internen Bereich wo seine Chars aufgelistet sind mit LVL, Rasse,Beruf, usw.

Wer sich nich sofort schlüssig is kann ja einfach mal bei uns rein auf "Probe" ,da wird mann merken hey die sind nett da bleibe ich!

Wir helfen gerne, und bei Fragen können wir auch fast immer aushelfen.
Wir helfen ab und zu auch Mitglieder beim Leveln oder bei Quests aber dies ist nicht immer von uns zu erwarten,da wir hoffen das derjenige seinen Char lieber selbst spielen will. Es ist hart,langwierig und z.B. als Lernender oft nervig, aber wenn man´s einmal raus hat gehts einigermaßen gut.

In der nächsten zeit machen wir auch Events(Raids)  wo jeder dran teilnehmen kann schaut in den Raidplaner/ZG,AQ,MC usw je nach Teilnahme,wir wollen reine Gildenruns in diese Instanzen machen sichert euch einen Stammplatz.

zur zeit sind wir 150 Mann mit 101 Accounts,kommen aus dem Ruhrgebiet,Schweiz,Österreich,Bayern,Saarland Hamburg,usw ein schön gemischter Haufen.

Meldet euch auf der Hompage http://fotr-gilde.de   oder bei einem Gildenrat (Apitanos,Morgai,Bloodwyns,Pollux).

also bis dann....ingame

Gruss Blood


----------



## CSC_Psycho (9. Oktober 2006)

Leider ist die "Datenbank nicht erreichbar" bzw. der link funktioniert nicht, zumindest jetzt als ich probiert hab!


----------



## Bloodwyns (17. Oktober 2006)

CSC_Psycho schrieb:


> Leider ist die "Datenbank nicht erreichbar" bzw. der link funktioniert nicht, zumindest jetzt als ich probiert hab!



Danke Dir die Seite hatte sich geändert www.Fotr-gilde.de

gruss Blood


----------



## Viena (17. Oktober 2006)

[/i]Hallo Leute,wir suchen noch leute für unsere neue gilde,wir brauchen nähmlich unterschriften,um die gilde zu eröffnen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir freuen uns,wenn ihr euch melden würdet!!!
Bei interese meldet euch Nicotino,sie ist die chefin der gilde!

Unsere gilde heisst:Engel der vergeltung!!!

Meldet euch pls


MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Blackbeauty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

